# Reverse ring



## streba (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi,
I decided to publish my work to the public. Photography is my hobby and I don't want to have it only  stored on my drive.
Here you can see my work with reverse ring.
I hope, I will add more soon.
I will be happy, when you will share your comments/critique.
Thank you.

EDIT: www.streba.sk


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 1, 2016)

We need a link or something... 
Have you considered putting together a coffee table book?
You can even self publish it or get a house like Star to do it if you can't sell it to a major publisher.
Ebooks are another alternative to a new author and can be published through a number of vendors from Amazon to Feedbooks.


----------



## streba (Nov 1, 2016)

) Ha ha. Edited.
Thanks


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 1, 2016)

WOW, I bet you get a lot of flack from folks saying you shouldn't post things for free giveaway that you could sell, I think it's great that you are so generous. (You do realize those are print resolution photos and are downloadable, right?   )

You might want to let the University of Houston know about this site.


----------



## streba (Nov 2, 2016)

To sell, it needs a time and big portfolio. So I rather share this for free than have it unpublished on my drive. I realize it. I can share even 6000x4000, but there will be long loading times for the gallery.
I just put only some advertisement on the page, and maybe, I will have some buck for a beer after years from the google :-D


----------

